# Viper 5901 Problems



## z085688 (Nov 21, 2011)

This past weekend I installed a Viper 5901 with a Xpresskit XK01 on my wifes 04 Pontiac Grand Am... took me about 20 hours which I know is alot but its was my first time and I got it working eventually with a few caveats. But here are a couple problems I have and was wondering if anyone else has dealt with these issues.

FYI, I had to wire in the door triggers, the door lock/unlock, the trunk release because the Xpresskit was not giving that data to the Viper over the D2D line.

1) When you use the remote start, part of the sequence involves locking the doors, which is fine but when you go to unlock the doors with the Viper transmitter it won't unlock them, she has to use her factory remote to unlock. The alarm will sound some chirps like it would when you unlock, but it doesn't actually perform the unlocking. When the remote start isn't running, lock and unlock work just fine. (I am using relays with lock tied to ground and unlock tied to ground through a 1.5k ohm resistor.) 

2) The LED on the control center is on all the time. I thought it was just in valet mode so I tried exiting valet mode but it is still on constantly. I've heard a little that these control centers with the integrated antennas sometimes go bad. Is there something else I can try or should I try to contact them and see about getting a replacement?

Other than these two things, everything else works fine and she likes having the remote start ability. She has said she doesn't mind these few nuiances but I don't like them... It seems like there might be something I missed. Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

z085688 said:


> This past weekend I installed a Viper 5901 with a Xpresskit XK01 on my wifes 04 Pontiac Grand Am... took me about 20 hours which I know is alot but its was my first time and I got it working eventually with a few caveats. But here are a couple problems I have and was wondering if anyone else has dealt with these issues.
> 
> FYI, I had to wire in the door triggers, the door lock/unlock, the trunk release because the Xpresskit was not giving that data to the Viper over the D2D line.
> 
> ...



Yeah contact them sounds like a bad unit, when you go out of valet you have the door open right? 
There contact is in my signature.......VVVV


----------

